# Auf andere Seite mit GWT



## Dudo (11. Apr 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eine Frage. Bin ein blutiger Anfänger im GWT.
Wie ist das wenn ich eine Applikation habe die sich über mehrere Seiten erstreckt?
Zum Beispiel habe ich eine Drop Down Box und wähle einen Wert daraus aus.
Für diesen Wert werden die dazugehörigen Informationen aus einer Datenbank ausgelesen und sollen auf der anderen Seite angezeigt werden.
Zum Beispiel wenn ich in der DropDown - Box den Wert "Details" für ein Buch anklicke sollen danach auf der anderen Seite die Details des Buches halt angezeigt werden.
Macht man das alles mit einer HTML Datei oder wie ist das?

Gruss


----------



## Marcinek (11. Apr 2011)

Der Vorteil ist, dass du keine Seiten "ständig" neu laden musst. Man kann es natürlich aber ich würde es eher so machen:

Die Listenauswahl wird ein Event auslösen, ddu liest das Event aus und zeigst den Code dann direkt in einem TextAreaWidged an.

Eventuell blendest du es vorher ein und zeigst dann den Text.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Ironzwerg (12. Apr 2011)

Ich glaube für dieses Problem, gibt es viele schöne und unschöne Lösungen.
Ist immerhin auch geschmackssache was man tut.

Du könntest z.B. einen Dialog mit den Details anzeigen lassen.
Ist sogar recht schnell zu implementieren.
Oder du setzt auf das RootPanel ein neues Widget.
Oder (wäre mein Favorit) du löst es mit dem MVP-Framework.
Bis man da drin ist, dauert es zwar eine Weile, je nach dem wie viel Zeit du investiert, aber es lohnt sich.
Ist echt super, wenn man es einmal verstanden hat.

Damit ist es nämlich möglich viele Sichten (Views) zu erzeugen und dann von Seite zu Seite zu springen.
Sogar eine History ist damit kein Problem.
GWT MVP Development with Activities and Places - Google Web Toolkit - Google Code

Weiterer Vorteil ist, dass du Oberfläche und Logik strikt voneinander trennen kannst.
Versuchs einfach mal


----------

